# Toro 521 auger belt



## Lori P (Jan 10, 2009)

The belt came off the pulley that runs the auger. When I looked at it there were no teeth left on the belt and I can not get it to stay on. Supposedly all the belts are brand new since the snowblower has been in the shop twice now for repairs, first time and then the second time to fix what they forgot to fix the first. It ran great for the first driveway and then the belt came off. Is there a trick to getting to stay on? When you engage the auger the belt has 2 inches of slack in it and just falls right off. Thanks for any help.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF.

1st off - I am not expert on snow blowers - but on your belt issue - if the belt is supposed to be a toothed variety - there is no way a new belt should lose all its teeth in a couple of weeks. Can you see where the teeth were torn or worn off - if not - maybe it's supposed not to be a toothed version.

With the belt coming off issue - The slack you mention (2") is too much - so either the belt has stretched to beyond usefulness or is not being correctly routed around all the pulleys and guides

These "belt clutching" drives generally have an idler pulley that the belt is supposed the travel over and when you engage the drive this idler moves to tension the belt. There are usually some guides or "keepers" that retain the belt in its travel path - so see if you can see where they are and make sure that the belt is being correctly routed around all the pulleys and guides.

.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Is it a model #38052?

If so, It calls for a standard V belt, but they could have used a notched belt the same length.

I would take it back to them to fix it again with the correct belt

Here is the page, click on the serial number range and then select the manual:

https://homeownersolutions.toro.com...CommunityID=214&PageID=238#productDetailsPage

BG


----------



## Lori P (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for the link to the service manual. I think that will really help my husband get a handle on this problem. My hubby went out in a snow storm and drove 40 miles to get a new belt, of course no one in our rural city had one as they all said it was a Toro specific part. Well, the belt lasted for a week and a half and today it came off again. If you slam the handle down too hard or try to go through heavy snow the belt does its thing. Fortunately this time it didn't break. We have taken it back to the repair shop two times but don't want to take it back again because they have to send it out to their main repair shop which is in the big city. The way the weather has been here we are having 6 inches of snow almost every day. I am so glad I bought a single stage Toro a couple of years ago to use as a backup blower. Sounds like it is time for a new two state blower. Can you recommend a good brand? Just kidding as this one has lasted 18 years and it came from a garage sale.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would be checking that all pulleys are lined up to the engine. The engine is tight to to the mount. Check all bushings/bearings in the clutch and idlers arms assemblies for slop in them. Make sure that all pulleys are clean, smooth and striaght.

Really can't recommend any brand. I have had good luck with Sears and Toro, but it sounds like you do need a good two stage with that much snow.

BG


----------



## Lori P (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you Basementgeek! The URL for the service manual was the key to our problem. After looking at the diagram of the auger belt system, we found that the belt guide is missing. This seems to be why the belt won't stay on the pully's and I heard a clunking noise when engaging the auger handle. Once we get the proper parts I'll let you know if that is indeed the problem. What we don't know is did the repair shop forget to put the guide on, or did they not tighten the screw using a washer and lock nut and it fell off during use. I am thinking they did not tighten the screws as the large plastic belt cover was just laid in place and not even attached to the machine. That part was missing three screws.


----------

